# Would it be possible?



## thetidesofwar (Oct 3, 2009)

Im looking at doing a transmission swap on an 82 Audi 4000. Would it be possible to drop a automatic tranny from an audi 5000 into a 4000? I have searched for a 4000 tranny but no luck, but I found a 5000 someone is parting out real close to home. If it is possible would anything else need to be done? Thanks for any help!


----------

